# F*****g Pikies!



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, as a post foot & mouth crisis farmer with only one field left to call mine. I have had pikies leaving there horses on my land. Kicking folk using the public foot path over my land, Breaking down padlocked gates to gain access and much to much to mention. Police, MP. council, dont give a sh*t.

Now the cheeky bastards have grubbed a lovely, natural hedgerow and put a makeshift fence up!! ON MY LAND!!.

Imagine if someone came to your house, used your garden to do with as they liked then fenced it off so they could use it as they wished....

To say Im mad is **understated**

Brian


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucking vile specimens.

It's amazing how much leeway they get off the law.

If only we got the same leeway after chucking a petrol bomb in their caravan whilst they slept.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We used to get them over the road from my works even with the added security we put on anything not nailed down was gone. Used to cost thousands to clean up after them :evil: They are nothing but scum


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

as above, they get preferential treatment, consider it ok to rob people, and generally take the piss.

Can you remove their fences?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Leave the gates open?

I always remember when we moved from the city to the country and my first day at a new school aged 9 being told:

"See those 2 kids over there in corner of the playground, they are gypos. Never trust a gypo"

Advise that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Guys thanks for the support>
Yep they get away with murder. They tread a careful line knowing much of what they do is a civil matter. Costing upwards of £15k to remove them legally.... and they could be back the next day!

If I left the field gate open and their horses got out on the main rod and they caused an accident I WOULD BE TO BLAME !
If I leave the gate open then it means they are not trespassing as they did not break!
If i remove their horses I can be done for stealing!

If you tackle them then you get intimidated threatened and the police dont give rats arse.

:twisted: :twisted:

Brian


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bear traps lol


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

keep harassing the police and council!!!

bunch of scumbags, just like those fucking squatters.

like i said before, this whole system benefits the thieving cocksuckers.


----------



## pipped (Nov 7, 2013)

Place a big pile of manure / light a smelly bonfire just up wind of them . Dig a ditch by the gate and trap them in the field they'll soon be clambering out .


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Brian I can sympathise with you as I too come from a farming background. Our neighbouring farmer had gypos turn up one day in the corner of his field and promptly set up camp, he tried to persuade them to move but they were having none of it. They even tapped into the water supply to his farm which he had to pay for. For us we had things go missing, red diesel and a quad bikes stolen. They are still there to this day and have even set up their own mobile homes. I believe he has now sold the piece of land to them after a number of years fighting to get them moved on. I really would try and make their lives unbearably uncomfortable. Does your local water authority do the treated human waste as a fertiliser? This has a brilliant smell if placed strategically and is quite effective.

I really wish you all the best, farmings hard most of the time and people like this make it even worse!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't you get a shit spreader and cover the field with pig shit?

Or would that just make them feel at home?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Pig manure from a spreader seems to work a treat, read of a farmer using this method, driving right through the camp, they left very quickly.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Park on a double yellow in Knightsbridge and you get towed.

Simple.

If they can't provide the police with the necessary documentation of a right to remain they should hook the caravans up to the back of the 330d and abandon them on the side of the nearest carriageway.

Plus knock the windows in for good measure.

It's tough being Prime Minister, but someone's got to fucking do it.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Brian you have my sympathies bud, im wondering if as stated above you not only dig a big trench in the opening but also have some massive boulders put there to stop them being able to come & go. The law is an ass & basically has no idea how to deal with them.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Drive a tractor straight through their caravans? And then reverse for good measure?


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

I love pikies,just been given unlimited overtime to repair all the cables that they have nicked. :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks again guys for the support and suggestions. Much appreciated.

As my land is very close to a hamlet i wouldn't want to put pig shit down as I have good relationships to loose!

As the police (Avon & Somerset) cant be bothered and don't have the money to do anything...

I'm ( well a contractor) going to plough the field up. Just turn up at the crack of dawn and do it. Play en at their own game. Any other barrier will be breached or circumvented. But if its a mud pile and no grass for their ponies the point of occupying it will end. Neighbouring farmers have had to herbicide their land to good effect. I cant and wont because the land is by a river.

Also I have to be careful of not breaking the law by precipitative action and have the dratted pikies get the police on me! - believe me they would too!

Hey ho

Brian


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Tritium said:


> As my land is very close to a hamlet i wouldn't want to put pig shit down as I have good relationships to loose!


Given the choice if I lived in the village I'd rather have the smell of pig manure for a week or two rather than the filth and crime associated with a bunch of undesirables living nearby. Maybe sound a few of the locals out about it? They might not mind too much&#8230;


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> > As my land is very close to a hamlet i wouldn't want to put pig shit down as I have good relationships to loose!
> ...


Must smell better then a bunch of pikies :lol:

If I was in that situation I'd rather have the smell of pig shit then the pikies, just saying.

I'm also surprised nobody has been on to defend them, with these type of posts their is normally one. :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I'm also surprised nobody has been on to defend them, with these type of posts their is normally one. :lol:


Says a lot doesn't it!!! :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Tritium said:
> ...


Yeah, especially one of those do gooder daily mail hug a thug cocksucking commentors.

These pikeys should just be exterminated in a cost effective way.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Also I have to be careful of not breaking the law by precipitative action and have the dratted pikies get the police on me! - believe me they would too!
> 
> Hey ho
> 
> Brian


Tell the police what you are going to do. If they can't be arsed to help you they might stay out of it entirely.


----------



## MojTT (Mar 9, 2014)

Did you manage to get rid of them?


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

Do,nt mess with pikies,Yesturday a local man was found wandering the local by-pass at 4.30 in the morning,naked and minus all his mens bits.apparently he,d been caught with his pants down with a local pikie damsel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

oldhipp said:


> Do,nt mess with pikies,Yesturday a local man was found wandering the local by-pass at 4.30 in the morning,naked and minus all his mens bits.apparently he,d been caught with his pants down with a local pikie damsel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Slapper probably bit them off :lol:


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> > Do,nt mess with pikies,Yesturday a local man was found wandering the local by-pass at 4.30 in the morning,naked and minus all his mens bits.apparently he,d been caught with his pants down with a local pikie damsel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


bolt croppers apparently.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

oldhipp said:


> Do,nt mess with pikies,Yesturday a local man was found wandering the local by-pass at 4.30 in the morning,naked and minus all his mens bits.apparently he,d been caught with his pants down with a local pikie damsel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I take this was the guy on the A66 :?:


----------



## oldhipp (Feb 7, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> > Do,nt mess with pikies,Yesturday a local man was found wandering the local by-pass at 4.30 in the morning,naked and minus all his mens bits.apparently he,d been caught with his pants down with a local pikie damsel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


correct,taken out of induced coma now but reports say they could,nt find his bits.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Why on earth would any sane man want to go with a pikey girl slapper whatever you call them? They have there own code to live by & are not interested in our laws except for their own benefit in life.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Why on earth would any sane man want to go with a pikey girl slapper whatever you call them? They have there own code to live by & are not interested in our laws except for their own benefit in life.


Beats me mate, as he must have known the "creed" they live by. Something I believe we in more general society left when we gave up caves as homes...

Brian


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

A beat up old transit van crashed and the 2 pikey's inside were killed. somehow they managed to slip through the nets and ended up at the Pearly gates and rang the bell, Peter answered and they asked "May we come in" and out of force of habit commented "Your driveway is looking shabby, we can do that for a good price".
Peter thought to himself "I hate Pikeys" and went off to chat to god.
"God, you wont believe it but there are 2 pikeys out the front, and the cheeky bastards only want to get into club heaven!".
God replied "you are joking?, I 'kin hate Pikeys!, go and get rid of them, I don't care what you say, I just want them gone!".
So off Peter goes wondering how to tell them to sling there hooks.
15 minutes go by and Peter runs up to God puffing and panting and God asks him if he is ok and has he had problem with the Pikeys.
Peter answered " A problem with the Pikeys!?, Ive just sprinted here to tell you that 
that when I got back to entrance they were gone" so God says "well done, I knew you would keep them out of here", so Peter shouts "let me finish please" and bends over to catch his breath.
"They have gone,.......................... and they have only nicked the 'kin gates!" :lol:


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)

Ragwort in the hay? kinda shitty on the horses but cant make an omelette with out breaking some eggs.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Tritium said:


> Ok, as a post foot & mouth crisis farmer with only one field left to call mine. I have had pikies leaving there horses on my land. Kicking folk using the public foot path over my land, Breaking down padlocked gates to gain access and much to much to mention. Police, MP. council, dont give a sh*t.
> 
> Now the cheeky bastards have grubbed a lovely, natural hedgerow and put a makeshift fence up!! ON MY LAND!!.
> 
> ...


Sorry Brian, I misread the title and thought you had an infestation of mythical little elven people, ive suffered from pixie infestation a few times and thought I could help.....

As for the actual problem, do you possess a muck spreader? Is your septic tank getting near full? Do you feel its time to fertilise the land in time for summer? ;-)


----------

